# PG 1070 Cassette Assembly



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I removed my cassette off to clean it and didn't pay attention to the order of the spacers between the cogs, they look like they are all the same size so does it matter which order I install them?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

They are all the same thickness, doesn't matter what order. Do you know which cogs the spacers need to go between?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> They are all the same thickness, doesn't matter what order. Do you know which cogs the spacers need to go between?



Thanks redondoaveb,
I thought they were all the same, the 4 spacers go between the spider and the next 4 cogs (on a 11- 28 that would be the 22 /19, 19/17, 17/15, 15/14)
Is that right?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Thanks redondoaveb,
> I thought they were all the same, the 4 spacers go between the spider and the next 4 cogs (on a 11- 28 that would be the 22 /19, 19/17, 17/15, 15/14)
> Is that right?


I believe there should be 5 spacers, one goes between the 13/14 also. My 12/25 and 12/27 both have 5.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> I believe there should be 5 spacers, one goes between the 13/14 also. My 12/25 and 12/27 both have 5.


Nope just 4, the 13 cog has a spacer built in to the back of it just like the 12.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Nope just 4, the 13 cog has a spacer built in to the back of it just like the 12.


I used to run an 11/28 but it's been a while. Couldn't remember how many spacers were in there. Did you get it back together?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> I used to run an 11/28 but it's been a while. Couldn't remember how many spacers were in there. Did you get it back together?


Its not back on a wheel yet but I stacked it up and everything looks good, thanks again for the help!:thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Its not back on a wheel yet but I stacked it up and everything looks good, thanks again for the help!:thumbsup:


Happy to reaffirm what it looks like you had already figured out. :thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it's pretty obvious if you mess up the spacers. if you leave one out of it's proper place, and you use all of the spacers you'll have wayyyy to much space between 2 other cogs someplace. if you leave one out because it fell on the floor and you didn't notice, the lockring won't go on far enough to tighten up the rest of the cogs. a quick look will tell you if you have the same space between all the cogs.


----------

